# Cons in AZ?



## TimeDrumer (May 11, 2013)

Are there any conventions in Arizona? My friend and I have been looking around but we haven't found anything yet


----------



## Teal (May 11, 2013)

There is only one http://arizonafurcon.com/ You know, google exists for a reason.


----------



## Aetius (May 11, 2013)

There are the seasonal furfests that are hosted by the same people. However, I have no heard news about the summer ones.


----------



## TimeDrumer (May 13, 2013)

Gee, thanks for your help even if you were a jerk about it


----------



## TimeDrumer (May 13, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> There are the seasonal furfests that are hosted by the same people. However, I have no heard news about the summer ones.



Yeah, that's what I'd noticed when I searched, but it didn't look like any of the furfests I was looking up actually had a normal attendance rate. They were either here or there and seemed like they were more of casual get-togethers rather than cons.


----------



## Teal (May 13, 2013)

TimeDrumer said:


> Gee, thanks for your help even if you were a jerk about it


 Anytime honeybunch.


----------



## Zeta Syanthis (May 25, 2013)

TimeDrumer said:


> Yeah, that's what I'd noticed when I searched, but it didn't look like any of the furfests I was looking up actually had a normal attendance rate. They were either here or there and seemed like they were more of casual get-togethers rather than cons.



Hi there!  I'm actually a staff member with AFC and just noticed your questions hadn't been addressed quite yet.  Though the information for the con itself is listed on the website (which we'll actually be revving shortly to improve its appearance and functionality a bit), the fur fests themselves are entirely free events.  There's no price listed because there isn't one!

As you said, the Fur Fests themselves are a bit more informal, more or less sponsored BBQs with some random events put on by the staff.  The con itself is in October though, and is a much more organized event!  We hope to see you there!

Zeta Syanthis
Arizona Fur Con Executive Officer
Email:  zeta (at) arizonafurcon.com


----------



## TimeDrumer (May 25, 2013)

Zeta Syanthis said:


> Hi there!  I'm actually a staff member with AFC and just noticed your questions hadn't been addressed quite yet.  Though the information for the con itself is listed on the website (which we'll actually be revving shortly to improve its appearance and functionality a bit), the fur fests themselves are entirely free events.  There's no price listed because there isn't one!
> 
> As you said, the Fur Fests themselves are a bit more informal, more or less sponsored BBQs with some random events put on by the staff.  The con itself is in October though, and is a much more organized event!  We hope to see you there!
> 
> ...



Ohhh you will. I'm actually pumped for it. I'm going to be messaging you to see if there is any way I can help. I've noticed that the forum is a little... inactive lol!


----------



## Aetius (Jun 25, 2013)

Bumping this because I am too lazy to make a thread.

Anyone else going to Arizona fur con?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 25, 2013)

az fur con, scotsdale in october, i will be going :3

so furfags meet dd who is now hopefully cancer free


----------



## Aetius (Jun 25, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> az fur con, scotsdale in october, i will be going :3
> 
> so furfags meet dd who is now hopefully cancer free



Cancer free DD is happy DD.
I hope the operation went well!

Concerning the con, I think I might only show up on the saturday. This is because I work all of friday and staying for sunday would be cutting it too close for my class/work schedule on monday.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 25, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Cancer free DD is happy DD.
> I hope the operation went well!
> 
> Concerning the con, I think I might only show up on the saturday. This is because I work all of friday and staying for sunday would be cutting it too close for my class/work schedule on monday.


we are going to get a suite and split it between 3 families


----------



## Aetius (Jun 25, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> we are going to get a suite and split it between 3 families



That is good. I hear that hotel is pretty pricy.

I will experience the joys of using Greyhound to come from the north at 5am.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 25, 2013)

Too bad i'm stuck intil the first i wish i coudl go.


----------



## KahluaFennec (Sep 13, 2013)

use our link http://azfurcon.com instead of Arizonafurcon.com for the time being :3 the site decided to burp on us.


----------



## Teal (Sep 14, 2013)

Stop making me sad and jealous.


----------



## KahluaFennec (Sep 26, 2013)

It is coming FAST!!  14 days and 15 hours til the preview night for Pre-registered members!  October 10th 6pm!

http://www.arizonafurcon.com/


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2013)

One more week, how many of your mathafackas in AZ will I see?


----------



## KahluaFennec (Oct 5, 2013)

Program grid is up! http://www.arizonafurcon.com/programming/programming-grid


----------



## Aetius (Jul 4, 2014)

girlwiththedragontattoo said:


> okay guys can you help me possibly figure out who this furry is that  committed a terrible crime against one of my best friends at a Mesa  Convention the weekend of June 20th 2014?  The man's description is:  between 40-45 years old, overweight around 400 pounds, light skin, grey  beard (may have shaved it since), light eyes and long hair.  May go by  the name, or username "Ced".  Please message me if you know anything- I  am trying to put this guy behind bars and I need more information to  prove my case.  He is under investigation as a sex offender and the  police have already been notified but he seems to have deleted his FB  account and I need more info.  Thank you.



What.

Edit: But seriously, take it to the proper authorities and not here.


----------



## partycat (Oct 15, 2014)

who is coming this  year  http://www.arizonafurcon.com/
Oct 31 - Nov 2


----------

